# Just a little update



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I realize i havent been on here in a while but the last 6 months have been more busy for me than I could have ever hoped for. I've been getting so much work that I had to partner up with another drywall contractor to tackle everything. ( I have a problem saying no ) Anyway, I've tried out a few different tools and systems and figured I'd let you all know my opinions. First I updated my dura stilts with one pair of the marshalltown skywalkers (the one with that weird foot thing) they seemed really well made, which influenced my decision to buy them. The second day I had them, the latch that holds the height setting broke off. Then a week later that broke off too. The plastic ratchet wears away the strap quickly. I'm not a fan of the walking either, too stiff for me. Also the soles are very slippery, I slipped and fell twice on plywood. I also have a pair of the sur mag stilts, the yellow ones. I love them. They are light as hell and comfortable. I have the padded calf and I love the high heel plate. Best stilt I've ever tried. 
Also I bought a BTE tube with $300 worth of applicators. Tried the thing for two days in all different aspects of taping and hated it. My hands were covered in mud, gloves or no gloves, my hands were too slippery to pull the handle out. Im a knife and trowel taper and I taped two bedrooms same size, hung exactly the same, one with the tube one by hand. I'm much faster by hand. I use a wool roller to load the corners and it was more than twice as fast as the corner applicator. I cleaned and returned the thing. 
Also bought a hilti cordless screwgun and cordless dewalt router. Best purchase hanging wise I've ever made. So nice screwing off 9' lids without tripping over cords. It came with 2 batteries and they take 25 min to charge. I can screw for almost 2 hours straight with one battery. The router doesn't last long but that might be because I bought the bare tool and use my 5 year old dewalt batteries. All I can say is I'm done with cords!!! 
I also have been using a lot of no coat for my off angles I love the stuff. I've tried strait flex, magic corner, and level line. (orange box) no coat is by far the best. Up until now ive been using mostly metal bead with pneumatic stapler. I want to start using the ultra flex sticks all the time. They come out so much nicer. I'm still using metal at the moment but lookin into getting the hopper thing and once I get it. No more metal!!
I've started gluing my drywall as well. (not many guys in my area use glue) it's not really common here I guess. Nobody's ever asked for it. But I've noticed it doesn't really take as much more time as I thought it would. We don't glue outside walls due to poly, or the ceilings, but everything else is glued. It's a little pricy (think I'm paying $4.26 a tube) but I think I can squeeze them down to upper 3's if i buy a skid. 
Lastly, are you ready for this one........Buttboards!!!!! I Can't really say any more than that. I don't know why I didn't try these things earlier. To anyone whose not using them thinking they are too expensive or too much of a pain for the hanger, Which is what I thought, you're wrong!! They use way less mud and if you double your butts with an 18" trowel like I used to, your cutting your labor on butts in more than half. Comes out soooooo much nicer. 
That's about it for now. Sorry for the ridiculously long post but I've been away for awhile. Again, these are my opinions so don't everyone go arguing all at once.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I use the Skywalkers. They don't need to be ratcheted up very tight, just firm..I'm surprised the height adjuster thingy broke. I know if you jam it hard in and try and twist the plastic clip in it will jam or take excessive force to close etc so I ease it out a little that allows it to turn properly and snap home. 
As for slipping, remember stilts aren't shoes, you see guys on youtube bounding about on them without a care in the world, changing direction suddenly walking without looking down, those guys have a death wish.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Arey85 - The shock absorber at the foot of your skywalkers can be adjusted to make them less stiff, just turn the knurled ring on it.
The plastic thingamee on the side that locks the height adjustment on my skywalkers wore out fairly quick, they slowly work their way open then suddenly one leg becomes shorter than the other, a piece of folded papertape under the latch keeps it tight, the ratchet straps on mine have lasted well though.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

When I said they were stiff, I guess I was talking about the back of the foot. I'm so used to the way durastilts work meaning their springs allow front and back movement where the skywalkers allow only front flexing. When I'm walking it feels sort of "thompy" when the heel goes down each step. To each his own I guess. I just don't like them. I have a pair of durastilts I made by bolting together two pairs of the 42" and I can reach about 13' ceilings. I feel safer on those then I do on the skywalkers


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy crap.
You got bigger balls than me, I get a bit cautious using stilts on 9ft ceilings.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea but that's only because I'm young and stupid. Plus I had a bad experience with scaffolding. I HATE scaffolding. Too shakey and wobbly for me.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I did mention I'm young and stupid right?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> View attachment 4801


That's awesome!!!! I want some!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In all of the years that I have been in this trade I have never stepped of the end of my stilts, I wish I could say the same for scaffold:whistling2:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> I did mention I'm young and stupid right?



In that pic I would be more worried about the spa getting damaged because of not being covered.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> In that pic I would be more worried about the spa getting damaged because of not being covered.


Hahaha! Holy crap! I didn't notice that there was only one foot from the ladder holding him up! Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Holy crap! I didn't notice that there was only one foot from the ladder holding him up! Nice!! :thumbsup:



Come on, three out of four aint bad. To miss quote the loaf.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Holy crap.
> You got bigger balls than me, I get a bit cautious using stilts on 9ft ceilings.


You use stilts on 9 foot high









Your braver than me you sheep shagging OLD !!! Fart


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> When I said they were stiff, I guess I was talking about the back of the foot. I'm so used to the way durastilts work meaning their springs allow front and back movement where the skywalkers allow only front flexing. When I'm walking it feels sort of "thompy" when the heel goes down each step. To each his own I guess. I just don't like them. I have a pair of durastilts I made by bolting together two pairs of the 42" and I can reach about 13' ceilings. I feel safer on those then I do on the skywalkers


 Nice job,, I know a few guys that run with extened, I don't Too old to be working like that anymore.. Just be sure you have them bolted really good,,Maybe use some Loctite, your too young to be a cripple,, Plus you do good work! as far as Skywalker,, I checked them out when they first came in,, did not care for them at all even after I heard how Great they were.. Glad I didn't buy into the bullchit. Take Care.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. Yea, I only use them when I have to. And I don't move fast at all. They're really heavy. But slow one big stilts is still faster for me than climbing up the staging, down the staging, unlock the wheels, move it over, climb back up, do a few feet, climb back down......etc. I hate staging.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Thanks. Yea, I only use them when I have to. And I don't move fast at all. They're really heavy. But slow one big stilts is still faster for me than climbing up the staging, down the staging, unlock the wheels, move it over, climb back up, do a few feet, climb back down......etc. I hate staging.


 I never lock the wheels.. I just use a sanding pole to push off the ceiling or walls ..Or get a running start then stop ! That will move the scaffold for ya. I don't play the up-n-down game..

As a wise man once said..''.Your never too old to learn something stupid''


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I never lock the wheels.. I just use a sanding pole to push off the ceiling or walls ..Or get a running start then stop ! That will move the scaffold for ya. I don't play the up-n-down game..
> 
> As a wise man once said..''.Your never too old to learn something stupid''


 I bet you could tell a story or 2 about the run and stop move:yes:. I never lock them either , up and down scaff will make you old in a hurry.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Or the hool-a-hoop dance. Don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I bet you could tell a story or 2 about the run and stop move:yes:. I never lock them either , up and down scaff will make you old in a hurry.


 I'LL make a vid...Just don't show it to OSHA..:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I'LL make a vid...Just don't show it to OSHA..:whistling2:


Please do, It reminds me of wearing socks and sprinting up the hallway and doing a slide on the kitchen floor when i was a kid, That was fun.


----------

